# The History of Barbecued Ribs



## Andy M. (Jul 3, 2019)

I just found this article on the serious eats.com site. It's an interesting read.


https://www.seriouseats.com/2019/07/from-trash-to-treasure-the-history-of-barbecued-ribs.html


----------



## Markf (Jul 3, 2019)

Great article. Learned something new. Thanks for posting the link.

Mark


----------



## bbqcoder (Jul 4, 2019)

Agreed, nice article! Thanks.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 4, 2019)

Cool article.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 4, 2019)

Now look what you did.  I'm hungry for some Qs' rins.

Gonna half to break our some pork fro the freezer.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 4, 2019)

Very interesting! Coincidentally (or not ), we have ribs in the smoker today!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 4, 2019)

Good read, Andy. Thanks!


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 4, 2019)

oh boy....  yum yum


----------

